# Dunlop tour golf balls



## Oddsocks (Dec 11, 2010)

Does anyone have any feedback on these? Yes I'm a massive dx2 & dx3 fan but was in sports and soccer today and they had 24 balls for just Â£3.00.

I couldn't beleive that works out 0.125p each


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 11, 2010)

Apprently Â£25 per dozen reduced to Â£3.00 & 50% free

http://www.sportsdirect.com/dunlop-tour-golf-ball-875059


----------



## Imurg (Dec 11, 2010)

They'll be really good then. Save your quids and find some stones. They'll work just as well....


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 11, 2010)

I suppose sticking tour on the box is just a gimmick. Bit of a no brainer really lol


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 11, 2010)

Tour has to be the most overused word in golf retail. EVERYONE sticks it on their stuff and thinks it'll make punters go out and buy it and copy the guys they see every week. When was the last time (since the 70's) the worlds best played a dunlop. Maybe they should do that one week and make them all play a real rock of a ball!


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 11, 2010)

Isn't Westwood using dunlops?


----------



## bluenose10 (Dec 11, 2010)

Do you know what, they aren't a bad ball to be fair. My mate plays them every week and I have used them on a number of times when I have lost a few and needed some.  With all due respect if you aren't spinning the back and have the touch of mickelson around the green and you play off a high handicap then these are decent enough. Though you could always pay stupid amount for 12 pro v1's, play a round of golf to your high handicap lose a few balls in a round as normal saving face cos ur using the "#1 ball in golf"... I'd personally feel better losing the Dunlop myself and saving Â£30 odd quid...


----------



## forefortheday (Dec 11, 2010)

Isn't Westwood using dunlops?
		
Click to expand...

Only in the sense that they are helping him build a nice retirement villa.


----------



## big_russ (Dec 11, 2010)

They will no doubt be as good as all the other Dunlop branded shite golf gear Sports Direct is flogging for nothing.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 11, 2010)

Isn't Westwood using dunlops?
		
Click to expand...

Only in the sense that they are helping him build a nice retirement villa. 

Click to expand...

That was the only reason I picked them up to be fair. I've seen that dam logo on westwoods shirt all season so it made me look, shows the money they put into him must work.

It does ask the question thought, I wonder how much it costs to make a pro v and is the mark up just to pay all them pro's wages


----------



## medwayjon (Dec 11, 2010)

Westwood wears "Dunlop collection" clothing hence the logo on his clobber.

These things are absolute rocks, I know, some family member bought me them in a secret santa a year ago and I belted them down the driving range for a laugh until I decided they may damage my driver they are so hard.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 11, 2010)

Nobody has used Dunlop golf balls on Tour since the late 80s, I reckon. If you count Maxflis, maybe early 90s.


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 11, 2010)

Westwood wears "Dunlop collection" clothing hence the logo on his clobber.

These things are absolute rocks, I know, some family member bought me them in a secret santa a year ago and I belted them down the driving range for a laugh until I decided they may damage my driver they are so hard.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't realise they done clobber hence me assuming he was using balls. Hey hoo more dx3's it is


----------



## Gillespie16 (Dec 11, 2010)

Yer i have ordered a few, Great deal really no matter how good the balls are really.


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 12, 2010)

I won some in a recent Society day and I have to say they were ok. Even though I'm a high handicapper I like pro v1's, and to be honest didn't notice any difference in driving distance. So yes, I would buy some for that money.

Golfmmad.


----------



## Robobum (Dec 12, 2010)

Tour has to be the most overused word in golf retail. EVERYONE sticks it on their stuff and thinks it'll make punters go out and buy it and copy the guys they see every week. .......
		
Click to expand...

Your signature makes interesting reading Homer!


----------



## Yerman (Dec 12, 2010)

Does anyone have any feedback on these? Yes I'm a massive dx2 & dx3 fan but was in sports and soccer today and they had 24 balls for just Â£3.00.

I couldn't beleive that works out 0.125p each
		
Click to expand...

Half-a-crown per ball -WHAT A RIP OFF!!


----------



## Pull (Dec 12, 2010)

I've used some of the cheap dunlop balls they're not that bad.. 

They're a good practice ball and ideal for higher h'cap. 

Ill use them if im having a poor round to save on premium balls.


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 12, 2010)

Tour has to be the most overused word in golf retail. EVERYONE sticks it on their stuff and thinks it'll make punters go out and buy it and copy the guys they see every week. .......
		
Click to expand...

Your signature makes interesting reading Homer! 

Click to expand...

LOL. Good point. Well made.


----------



## Dodger (Dec 12, 2010)

Tour has to be the most overused word in golf retail. EVERYONE sticks it on their stuff and thinks it'll make punters go out and buy it and copy the guys they see every week. When was the last time (since the 70's) the worlds best played a dunlop. Maybe they should do that one week and make them all play a real rock of a ball!
		
Click to expand...

Aye it obviously works,there are plenty gullible folk out there.


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Dec 12, 2010)

Tour has to be the most overused word in golf retail. EVERYONE sticks it on their stuff and thinks it'll make punters go out and buy it and copy the guys they see every week. When was the last time (since the 70's) the worlds best played a dunlop. Maybe they should do that one week and make them all play a real rock of a ball!
		
Click to expand...

Aye it obviously works,there are plenty gullible folk out there. 

Click to expand...


What?, so your saying the Tour Edition golf balls ive been using all year are sh!t?


----------



## TaylormadePhil (Dec 12, 2010)

Darren Clarke has Dunlop on his golf shirts, but his shirts are not made by Dunlop.. They are made by this company http://www.antigua.com/ I know this because he was good enough to donate a signed shirt with all the sponsorship logos to me, to help raise money for McMillan Cancer support.


----------



## mrwoo (Dec 12, 2010)

I bought 4 boxes.  That's almost a Â£1 000 000 I've saved on premium balls.  Marvellous economy indeed Woo!


----------



## idTommo (Dec 14, 2010)

i found a dunlop ball so decided to smack it into the water , believe it or not it actually went a fair distance, missed the two fishermen in the boat though


----------



## Niler69 (Sep 2, 2016)

These balls are fine. I see people giving cash away using pro vs when they ain't got no control, period!!! I use Dunlop tour soft. Play to 11 and constantly get spin. Just cause things are more expensive they ain't necessarily better.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 2, 2016)

Not wrong with these balls.  Bought a box and was happy with them.


----------



## masterosouffle (Sep 2, 2016)

Niler69 said:



			These balls are fine. I see people giving cash away using pro vs when they ain't got no control, period!!! I use Dunlop tour soft. Play to 11 and constantly get spin. Just cause things are more expensive they ain't necessarily better.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks God for that, I have been umming and erring for 6 years, finally I can make a decision...


----------



## Jensen (Sep 2, 2016)

The best ones from Fat Ashley's are the Dunlop DP1 V3, it says on the box to try these if you play Pro V1, Srixon Z star. I've used these and have had spin on the greens.
Â£20 per dozen.


----------



## garyinderry (Sep 2, 2016)

Jensen said:



			The best ones from Fat Ashley's are the Dunlop DP1 V3, it says on the box to try these if you play Pro V1, Srixon Z star. I've used these and have had spin on the greens.
Â£20 per dozen.
		
Click to expand...


Sorry that's the ones I tried.


----------



## hovis (Sep 2, 2016)

Played today with my pal who's off +2 .    I dared him to use a dunlop ddh.  He did and finished 6 under gross!!!!!!!!


----------



## snell (Sep 2, 2016)

masterosouffle said:



			Thanks God for that, I have been umming and erring for 6 years, finally I can make a decision...
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 2, 2016)

TaylormadePhil said:



			Darren Clarke has Dunlop on his golf shirts, but his shirts are not made by Dunlop.. They are made by this company http://www.antigua.com/ I know this because he was good enough to donate a signed shirt with all the sponsorship logos to me, to help raise money for McMillan Cancer support.
		
Click to expand...

Same with Westwood's shirts. I have an older one (pre Dunlop logo) that I may donate to the H4H raffle. As for the Dunlop balls, I'm find a plethora around the place at the moment. Not sure if our members are using them en masse, it's a preference of the societies we've had recently or what. I've tried them. Not for me (too hard) but I can see their appeal for golfers on a budget or who tend to spray it


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 2, 2016)

masterosouffle said:



			Thanks God for that, I have been umming and erring for 6 years, finally I can make a decision...
		
Click to expand...

And I've just spat cider all over the misses iPad :rofl:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 2, 2016)

hovis said:



			Played today with my pal who's off +2 .    I dared him to use a dunlop ddh.  He did and finished 6 under gross!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe he actually accepted the Dare &#128561;. 
He must be mental.


----------



## snell (Sep 2, 2016)

hovis said:



			Played today with my pal who's off +2 .    I dared him to use a dunlop ddh.  He did and finished 6 under gross!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

He'd have shot 10 under with a Pro V1 :lol:


----------



## hovis (Sep 2, 2016)

Pin-seeker said:



			I can't believe he actually accepted the Dare &#128561;. 
He must be mental.
		
Click to expand...

He is a bit retarded.   He actually shot 8 under but played our two par 5's as par 4's.   He said they were too short to show a true account of his round.    (i felt like punching him in the face)


----------



## GG26 (Sep 2, 2016)

I used the Dunlop ddh's last year when I started out and they're not too bad at all.  In the winter when the greens are soft the benefits of the premium balls are negated somewhat and I am intending to use these.


----------

